# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Как же все надоело

## Судмитрий

Больше нет сил жить на этом пустом белом свете. Трудно существовать в идиотском вакууме. Со всех сторон окружающая действительность ищет пути как тебя уничтожить. Кругом одна враждебность. Я тоже буду враждебным. Тоже буду всех уничтожать. А потом уничтожу себя. У непрерывной последовательности должно быть необратимое завершение, вершина успеха. 

Каждый сам является мерилом своей жизни. Не надо слушать никого. Задумал дело - выполняй во что бы то ни стало. Человек существует пока он действует в реальном мире, а не в фантазиях. Если же ничего не делать, то прекращается существование. Его поглощает тьма. Его разум покрывается плесенью.

----------


## Proxima

> Тоже буду всех уничтожать. А потом уничтожу себя


 Воу-воу, полегче!

Подробнее можно? Что случилось?... ну или происходит давно

----------


## Судмитрий

Все как всех. Работы нет (и не будет), девушки нет (и не будет), денег нет (и не будет), образования нет (и не будет), будущего нет (и не будет). Короче ничего нет, и никогда не будет.

Вывод - я не существую. Только лишь где-то болтается чье-то бренное тело, якобы мое.

Зачем болтаться, занимать жилплощадь, тратить бесценные ресурсы, отбирать их у человечества? Я не хочу быть жадным - подарю воздух, которым дышал бы, еду, которую ел бы, жилплощадь, на которой жил бы. Пусть пользуются те, кому нужнее. Но это не причина, это положительные моменты.

----------


## Proxima

Ок. Понял. 
Какова же причина конкретная тогда?

Да, и других зачем, за что уничтожать?

----------


## Судмитрий

Причин нет (причина не является причиной), есть следствие.
Другие постоянно думают о суициде, но боятся. А я им помогу. Я же добрый (пока живой).

----------


## Proxima

Другие, это кто? Не все же.

----------


## Судмитрий

Будем считать что все. Не каждый же может признаться.

----------


## Proxima

Думаю, другие сами управятся, когда пожелают. 

А твои личные проблемы ещё нуждаются в решении, или ты уже всё для себя решил?

----------


## Судмитрий

Ладно, зачем говорить, разбираться.
Не надо ничего доказывать. Слова обманчивы, они скрываю реальное положение вещей.

----------


## Proxima

Как хочешь. Но других зачем цеплять из-за своих неудач?

----------


## zmejka

Судмитрий, кому польза?? Тем, кто погибнет, вовсе этого не желая, и оставит детей сиротами?? Или польза детям, которые погибнут в том же теракте?? 

Ты стань эвтаназиологом ) будешь в личке договариваться, кто хочет умереть, ехать к ним (ну или они к тебе)) и будешь помогать им умереть ) вот это будет польза, да.

----------


## neji

> Я вот тут подумал - а не стать ли мне террористом?


 да, взорви кремль

----------


## Судмитрий

Нет смысла писать на форуме. 
Террористы - онанисты, им женщины не дают.

----------


## Судмитрий

Мои интересы и увлечения на текущий момент.
Смотрю сериалы. Посмотрел уже 2 (два).
Главное правильно их выбрать. Более-менее качественные.
А что если сделать телевизор во всю стену, и смотреть сериалы. Тогда начнется другая жизнь. Я попаду по ту сторону экрана. Конечно такого не бывает, но человек - это его голова. Живет не только человек, а прежде всего голова. Можно сказать прямо - головы достаточно для создания человеческой жизни. Итак, вывод - если погрузиться с головой в сериалы, то они станут частью жизни. Например, недавно я плавал на корабле. Пусть это происходило в сериале, но ведь это же правда. Форум - правда, или нет? Я считаю правда. Вы можете думать как хотите. Если форум и сериал правда, то как можно объяснить мое одновременное нахождение в разных местоположениях? А очень просто - разделение по времени и телепортация. Не надо делать их мухи ("муки", ха-ха-ха) слона.

----------


## Судмитрий

Напишу объявление в газету: "Иду безработных единомышленников". Вместо что-нибудь придумаем. Форум для таких целей не годится. Но в реальности нужно быть очень осторожным, не говорить лишнего непроверенным людям.

----------


## Судмитрий

Работы нет уже 1,5 года. До сих пор все раздумываю, надо ли было уходить.
На том свете хорошо, тишина, покой, ничего не нужно. У меня здесь как тот свет, все точно так же. Это не жизнь.

----------


## Судмитрий

Смотрю Украину, не до суицида. Интересно узнать, чем все закончится. Потом буду думать, как быть дальше. Но это отговорки. А на самом деле - что именно я должен рассказать? Стало ли легче, а как это узнать? Денег как не было, так и нет, значит, лучше не стало. Живу на краю пропасти. Пока кое-что удерживает от последнего шага. Не надо тут искать логику и причинно-следственные связи. А может быть я вообще не собираюсь и не думаю о суициде. Просто фантизирую без реальных замыслов. Суицид это не для меня.

----------


## Судмитрий

Очень красиво. Пиши что хочешь. Если у меня проблемы, то из-за них не должны страдать остальные. 

Сделать мир лучше. Все люди хорошие. Все люди равны. Равны перед законом, перед Богом, перед совестью, перед другими. Равные права и равные возможности. Право на жизнь и возможность умереть. Потребность умереть. Необходимость, непредотвратимость умереть. Снова заиграла моя старая пластинка. 

Раньше у нас был патефон (или грамофон?). Слушали пластинки. Слушали потому что было интересно слушать именно пластинки, а не то что на них было записано. Самая интересная пластинка - которая поцарапана меньше всех.

Пойду смотреть новости.

----------


## nain

После прочтения подобного вспоминается моя любимая книга "маин камф" славного  человечека Адольфа Гитлера. Ведь он построил прекрасные лагеря смерти чтобы очистить мир от душевнобольных инвалидов евреев и юродивых.

----------


## qwe

> Работы нет уже 1,5 года. До сих пор все раздумываю, надо ли было уходить.


 очень хочется задать нескромный личный вопрос, а как удается выживать?)

----------


## Судмитрий

> очень хочется задать нескромный личный вопрос, а как удается выживать?)


 А тебе не все ли равно? Можно прожить и на 2000 рублей в месяц, только смысла в этом никакого. И вообще, тема не об этом.

----------


## qwe

> Можно прожить и на 2000 рублей в месяц,


  да ну?))

----------


## Судмитрий

Хорош флудить.

----------


## Судмитрий

Анекдот:
Надпись на пачке презервативов: "Онанизм убивает".

----------


## qwe

Это чтобы вам не было так одиноко

----------


## Судмитрий

Мне нравится.

----------


## Dementiy

Искусственные или фотошоп.
Удержать даже одного живого лебедя (да что там лебедя - курицу), весьма непросто. 
Тем более в такой неестественной позе...

----------


## qwe

> Искусственные или фотошоп.
> Удержать даже одного живого лебедя (да что там лебедя - курицу), весьма непросто. 
> Тем более в такой неестественной позе...


 я думала об этом. но они могут быть и чучелом. Руки, похоже, в естественном положении, перья приподнятые возле внутренней стороны левого локтя... и у чучела центр тяжести может быть совсем не там, где у живого лебедя, и чучело легче весом)

----------


## Судмитрий

Мне нравится девушка на фото, а не гуси. Ну нравится, и что дальше? А ничего. Симпатичная девушка - сферический конь в вакууме. Пользы от нее никакой. Одно только расстройство. Я сейчас сортирую разные фотки. Среди них есть и женские. Некоторые очень нравятся. И что дальше? Снова ничего. Опять же сферические в вакууме. Должна быть связь с реальностью. А ее нет.

----------


## Traumerei

> Должна быть связь с реальностью


 Реальность отрицает идеальное...

----------


## когда уже

а идеальное, чересчур, мешает реальному. Можно больно разбиться об реальность, если жить грезами

----------


## _lamer

> Реальность отрицает идеальное...


   Ну это типично для невротика - убедить себя в том, что мир плох, не идеален, а ты слишком для него хорош. При этом ещё доказывать, что они-то вон - шалавы, а я сама чистота.
  Закину пару случайных фоток.

----------


## Судмитрий

Мне нравятся женщины с маленькой грудью. Чем меньше, тем лучше. В идеале - нулевого размера.

----------


## darkwood

Грустно соглашаться... Но это правда, что все вокруг хотят тебя уничтожить... все видят друг в друге конкурентов даже если это не так...(

----------


## Судмитрий

Форум какой-то неактивный. Все суицидники где-то засели. Доживают свои последние дни в одиночестве.

----------


## nel

O mne pomogi s etim dlom.

----------

